# Yet another grandfather clock



## sanityassassin (Mar 15, 2008)

I have been wanting to make a grandfather clock for ages and finally found one at Goodwill for $30 so I couldn't resist.








The clock mechanism doesn't work so I didn't feel too bad about tinkering with it. I originally thought I would get a motor and make the clock run backwards, but quickly gave up on the idea. I have some old 15" LCD monitors at work so I decided to try putting that in and running a video of a clock face. It turns out the BillyVanpire's clock face video was perfect so I "stole" the video off of youtube (thanks again Billy). The monitor would only fit if it was rotated 90 degrees so I mounted it using junk I had lying around.








The top front slides off for easy access to where the clock was mounted.
I am running the video from an old Dell Mini9 I had lying around and had to tweak the video to play at 90 degrees, but it works. 








I also put a green fire and ice light inside to add some atmosphere. 








I don't have any motors lying around so the pendulum will probably be static this year (I have already blown the budget).
Below is a video of it assembled (please excuse the mess on the front porch). Now all I have to do is paint it. Not bad for a few hours of tinkering.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

that looks awesome..nice work!

keep an eye out for a microwave in the trash, the platter motor is perfect for a pendulum.


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 15, 2008)

BillyVanpire said:


> that looks awesome..nice work!
> 
> keep an eye out for a microwave in the trash, the platter motor is perfect for a pendulum.


Oh man, I didn't even think about that. Thanks!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Awssssss! Good work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That turned out great. Nice deal on the clock for $30.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Fantastic!


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 15, 2008)

My girlfriend is going to use the gears from the clock to make jewelry. Maybe she can sell some and we could make our money back. On top of that, she wants to keep the clock in the house year round. She's a keeper!


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

That's great!


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Great!!

Nice idea to use the video, and the Fire and Ice bulb matches perfectly.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice work!


----------

